# Royal morphs



## dragonboy08 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi everyone this isn't a "what would you get if I breed this with that" thread it's a what would you do if you had this list of royals 
1.0 pinstripe
1.1 mojave
1.0 lesser platinum
0.1 pastel 
0.1 spider

Now of course first thing when there at the right size ect I will be shooting for a super mojave and also try for a lemon blast ( 25% pinstripe-pastel) but I'm only asking as my knowledge on genetics is very limited and I would like to know if I've missed any stunners that I could try for? 

Be good to hear your responses


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

dragonboy08 said:


> Hi everyone this isn't a "what would you get if I breed this with that" thread it's a what would you do if you had this list of royals
> 1.0 pinstripe
> 1.1 mojave
> 1.0 lesser platinum
> ...


Ok, disregarding what you said this is what I'd do with those.

Pin/Lesser x Mojave = Jigsaw/BEL
Lesser/Pin x Spider = Lesserbee/Spinner
Pin/Mojave x Pastel = Lemon blast/Pastave


----------



## dragonboy08 (Aug 14, 2008)

markhill said:


> Ok, disregarding what you said this is what I'd do with those.
> 
> Pin/Lesser x Mojave = Jigsaw/BEL
> Lesser/Pin x Spider = Lesserbee/Spinner
> Pin/Mojave x Pastel = Lemon blast/Pastave




Lesser x mojave???? Wouldn't that give you a lesser mojave??


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

dragonboy08 said:


> Lesser x mojave???? Wouldn't that give you a lesser mojave??


Yes, but have you seen one?
Lesser Mojave - Morph List - World of Ball Pythons


----------



## dragonboy08 (Aug 14, 2008)

markhill said:


> Yes, but have you seen one?
> Lesser Mojave - Morph List - World of Ball Pythons


Yes it's a stunning snake but I'm sure you said that would give a bel?? I thought it would give 
25% normal
25% lesser
25% mojave
25% lesser-mojave

I don't see where the bel comes from??? Or did I read wrong lol


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

dragonboy08 said:


> Yes it's a stunning snake but I'm sure you said that would give a bel?? I thought it would give
> 25% normal
> 25% lesser
> 25% mojave
> ...


BEL stands for Blue Eyed Leucistic, a Super Mojave is a type of BEL but the Lesser Mojave version is a cleaner, whiter snake.


----------



## dragonboy08 (Aug 14, 2008)

markhill said:


> BEL stands for Blue Eyed Leucistic, a Super Mojave is a type of BEL but the Lesser Mojave version is a cleaner, whiter snake.


And now I feel like a fool  still it's a good starting platform me thinks just got to work out where to go from here


----------



## MacAoidh (Mar 3, 2013)

When breeding the Lesser x Mojave (BEL) which parent should be male and which should be female ? Is there a difference ?

Just wondering what to buy to try for some BEL's

Thanks

Mac


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

dragonboy08 said:


> Hi everyone this isn't a "what would you get if I breed this with that" thread it's a what would you do if you had this list of royals
> 1.0 pinstripe
> 1.1 mojave
> 1.0 lesser platinum
> ...


I personally prefer super mojave BELs over lesser x mojave bels, the lesser mojaves are cleaner whiter animals, and the super mojave tends to have more of a grey head and be more off white, but i actually prefer that look. 

personally i would go with; 

mojave x mojave - to aim for the super mojave (bel). 
pin x pastel - to aim for lemon blasts 
lesser x spider - to aim for lesser bees, then later go for the queen bee by keeping one male back and putting it to the pastel. 




MacAoidh said:


> When breeding the Lesser x Mojave (BEL) which parent should be male and which should be female ? Is there a difference ?
> 
> Just wondering what to buy to try for some BEL's
> 
> ...


There is no difference, it would just depend on if you had other females and what you wanted to do with them, which male you would have as which morph. As if you had the male as a lesser, and you wanted to go for queen bees, then you could put that male to your mojave, to get bels, and to a bumble bee to aim for queen bees aswell. 

Wheras if you had the male as a mojave, then your outcomes would be different, so it depends if you have other females you want the male to go across aswell and what you like the best. 

The odds are the same regardless of which sex carries which morph when bred together.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Personally I'd sell the lot and buy some nice ratsnakes :2thumb:


----------



## MacAoidh (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for clearing that up, that's what I thought but wanted to be sure ;-)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------

